# مساعدة من فضلكم :: باستخدام برنامج mach3 كيف أتحكم بمحركين في نفس الوقت ..



## ah1med (14 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



سؤال اخواني من فضلكم 

أريد يكون عندي عدد 2 محور y ليعمل محور y بمحركين ، كيف أضبط الاعدادات في البرنامج وشكرا .







​


----------



## zamalkawi (14 سبتمبر 2010)

هل المحركان يتحركان سويا؟
لو أنه هكذا، فالأمر بسيط، ما عليك إلا أن تضع دائرتي القيادة على التوازي، بحيث يتلقيان نفس الإشارة من الكمبيوتر
أما إن كنت تقصد أن محور Y به redundat axis فهذه قصة أخرى، ولا أعلم إن كان mach3 يدعمها


----------



## chawkiz (14 سبتمبر 2010)

يمكن ان تضيف اسم اخر مثلا x y Z + A


و يكون A slave و Y master 

لكن يجب ان يكون لديك 2 دريفر لكل موتور دريفر


----------



## ah1med (14 سبتمبر 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> هل المحركان يتحركان سويا؟
> لو أنه هكذا، فالأمر بسيط، ما عليك إلا أن تضع دائرتي القيادة على التوازي، بحيث يتلقيان نفس الإشارة من الكمبيوتر
> أما إن كنت تقصد أن محور y به redundat axis فهذه قصة أخرى، ولا أعلم إن كان mach3 يدعمها




أشكر كرم تفضلك بالإجابة أخي

المحركان عرفتهم على البرنامج لكن يتحركان بشكل مستقل وأنا أريدهم يشتغلوا مع بعض

أريد يكون عندي y1 و y2 لأني أريد أحول المكينة لهوت واير cnc 

أريد المحوران أن يتحركان ضمن نفس أمر التشغيل لكي يتحرك السلك الساحن من الأعلى والأسفل في نفس الوقت ...


دوائر الدرايفرات مستقلة لكل محور

محتاج من فضلك شرح ضبط الطريقة على mach3 وشكرا


----------



## ah1med (14 سبتمبر 2010)

chawkiz قال:


> يمكن ان تضيف اسم اخر مثلا x y z + a
> 
> 
> و يكون a slave و y master
> ...




حياك الله أخي بارك الله فيك


من وين أخلي y ماستر و a سلاف .... نعم الدرايفرات مستقلة


----------



## ah1med (15 سبتمبر 2010)

أنتظركم اخواني بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## zamalkawi (15 سبتمبر 2010)

أخي، لم أفهم ما المشكلة في أن تجعل دائرتي y1 و y2 تستقبلان نفس الإشارة من الكمبيوتر


----------



## zamalkawi (15 سبتمبر 2010)

أما بخصوص الل Master والٍSlave فهو مشروح في دليل المستخدم وتجده على الرابط التالي
http://www.machsupport.com/docs/Mach3Mill_Install_Config.pdf
في الصفحة 91 من الملف، ورقم الصفحة هو 5-32 بند 5,6,4 Configure Slaving وفيه شرح للطريقة


----------



## ah1med (15 سبتمبر 2010)

حللت المشكلة بضبط الإعدادات شاكر دعمك أخي chawkiz وأخي الذي رافقني في ضبط الإعدادات zamalkawi


شكرا لكم أخواني لم تقصروا مطلقا​


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

يا اخى المشكله سهله ومفيهاش حاجة خالص ريح نفسك من الماخ3 خالص اقلب ملفات ماتور عكس الثانى


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

اعكس الملفات يعنىa+ a- تبقى b+ b-


----------



## ah1med (16 سبتمبر 2010)

أخي محمد انت تتكلم عن الدوران العكسي ؟

طبعا ما تفضلت به لم أكن أطلب اجابته في الموضوع ولكني الآن أرجو منك التفضل في الإجابة على الاستفسار التالي :20:


من وين نغير a+ ، -a ؟ من البرنامج ؟ ولا من الأسلاك تقصد ؟

الأسلاك طبعا غير ممكن من وجهة نظري والله الموفق وشكري الجزيل مرورك​


----------



## zamalkawi (16 سبتمبر 2010)

أخ أحمد، هل يمكنك شرح ما تريد بشيء من التفصيل؟ وربما باستعمال اسكتش أو رسوم تخطيطية سيكون أفضل
فربما يكون ما تريد بسيط جدا
فلو أنك تستعمل نفس المحركات ونفس دوائر القيادة، وتريد أن تجعل المحركين يتحركان سويا بنفس الحركة، وفي نفس الاتجاه، وكانت دوائر القيادة تستقبل Step/Dir من الكمبيوتر، فربما يكون كل ما عليك هو أن توصل نفس الإشارة إلى دائرتي القيادة، وانتهى الأمر هكذا، أما لو كنت تريد أن يتحرك المحركين نفس الحركة ولكن في عكس الاتجاه، فربما يكون أبسط شيء هو أن يحصلان على نفس الإشارة من الكمبيوتر مع عكس الحركة على أحدهما بصورة ميكانيكية عن طريق ترس مثلا، أو عن طريق عكس الحركة بإضافة بوابة عكس منطقية NOT gate على إشارة Dir الداخلة لدائرة قيادة الموتور الثاني، أو ببساطة بتركيب الموتور عكس الاتجاه بحيث إذا كان أحد الموتورين يتجه للشمال مثلا، يتجه الآخر للجنوب
كل هذه حلول بسيطة ولا تحتاج لجهد أو مال ولا تحتاج إلى إعدادات في السوفتوير ولا إلى pins إضافية على المنفذ المتوازي
فقط اشرح ما تريد، فربما يكون أحد هذه الحلول هو أبسط الحلول


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (17 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
هناك طريقتان لتوصيل محركين على نفس المحور.

الطريقة الأولى (غير محبذة إطلاقاً)
وهي بتوصيل نفس مخرج الإشارة Stp - dir الواصل لدرايفر الموتور الأول , إلى درايفر الموتور الثاني المتصل بنفس المحور مع مراعاة عكس أقطاب توصيل الموتور الثاني ليدور عكس اتجاه الموتور الأول , لأنه يعتبر Mirror للموتور الأول.

الطريقة الثانية (وهي طريقة الأخ شاوكيز)
وهي بضبط البرنامج على Master - slave

أما عن سبب تفضيل الطريقة الثانية فهو لأكثر من سبب:

السبب الأول
هو أن مواتير الستيبر عادة ما يحدث فيها Loss stepps , أنه أنه وارد ان أحد المواتير يدور بعدد لفات أكثر من الموتور الآخر , فتحدث عدم محورية للماكينة نتيجة تحرك موتور مسافة أكثر من الموتور المقابل له.

في حالة الطريقة الأولى سنواجه مشكلة صعبة الحل.
أما في حالة الطريقة الثانية فالمشكلة ستكون بسيطة جداً ويتم حلها بعمل Referencing للماكينة.
حيث أنه من المفترض أن يكون لكل موتور ليميت خاص به , حيث يتوقف كل موتور على كل جهة على النقطة الصحيحة عند البداية , فتتم إعدة الماكينة إلى وضعها الصحيح.

السبب الثاني
هو أمر متعلق بقدرة الكمبيوتر على إمداد عدد 2 درايفر بنفس الإشارة من نفس بينات الخروج دون حدوث تحميل عليه.
ففي الطريقة الأولى في حالة توصيل عدد 2 درايفر على التوازي سنجد أن الإشارة الخارجة من الكمبيوتر تغذي عدد 2 درايفر.
اما في الطريقة الثاني فسنجد أن كل درايفر له الابينات الخاصة به كما سيتم ضبطها في خلال Setting


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (17 سبتمبر 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> فلو أنك تستعمل نفس المحركات ونفس دوائر القيادة، وتريد أن تجعل المحركين يتحركان سويا بنفس الحركة، وفي نفس الاتجاه، وكانت دوائر القيادة تستقبل step/dir من الكمبيوتر، فربما يكون كل ما عليك هو أن توصل نفس الإشارة إلى دائرتي القيادة، وانتهى الأمر هكذا، أما لو كنت تريد أن يتحرك المحركين نفس الحركة ولكن في عكس الاتجاه، فربما يكون أبسط شيء هو أن يحصلان على نفس الإشارة من الكمبيوتر مع عكس الحركة على أحدهما بصورة ميكانيكية عن طريق ترس مثلا، أو عن طريق عكس الحركة بإضافة بوابة عكس منطقية not gate على إشارة dir الداخلة لدائرة قيادة الموتور الثاني، أو ببساطة بتركيب الموتور عكس الاتجاه بحيث إذا كان أحد الموتورين يتجه للشمال مثلا، يتجه الآخر للجنوب
> كل هذه حلول بسيطة ولا تحتاج لجهد أو مال ولا تحتاج إلى إعدادات في السوفتوير ولا إلى pins إضافية على المنفذ المتوازي
> فقط اشرح ما تريد، فربما يكون أحد هذه الحلول هو أبسط الحلول


الأخ الفاضل زمالكاوي
أنا أفهم ما يريده الأخ محمد أليكس وأرجو أن يسمح لي بالتعليق بدلاً منه.
عند تركيب المحركين على التوازي بحيث يكون لكل محرد دائرة القيادة الخاصة به . فسنجد ان كل محرك سيتم تركيبه بحيث يكون وجهه مقابل وجه المحرك الآخر.
وهذا يعني ان كل محرك عليه الدوران عكس اتجاه المحرك الآخر كي يؤديا في النهاية حركة خطية بنفس الاتجاه.

وعكس اتجاه المحرك لا يعني تعقيد الأمور ووضع ترس أو بوابة not , وإنما بمجرد عكس أطراف توصيل المحرك الثاني بحيث تكون عكس المحرك الأول.
فأطراف المحرك الأول ستكون aabb أما الثاني فستكون bbaa .. فقط لا غير.

وشكراً


----------



## ah1med (17 سبتمبر 2010)

أخي زملكاوي والأخوة الأفاضل وأخي سيف الاسلام الذي تعلمت منه برنامج mach في موضوعه الشيق ... لا انكر فضلكم جميعا وأشكر الله على تواصل وجودكم ودعمكم

بإذن الله أعرض لكم المشروع في صور وانتظر اسهامكم في اختيار المناسب ، لا حرمت من طيب تواجدكم اثابكم الله ..


أخوكم / أحمد​


----------



## zamalkawi (18 سبتمبر 2010)

أخي سيف
أعتقد أنك عندك حق، فبالفعل حل مشكلة فقد الخطوة في حالة تلقي نفس الإشارة ستكون صعبة
شكرا على التنبيه على هذا الأمر

وبخصوص عكس أقطاب المحرك الخطوي، أنا قصدت لو أنها نفس المحركات بنفس دوائر القيادة، وبنفس التوصيل بين الموتور والدائرة
فأنا لا أمتلك معلومات عن توضيل المحركات الخطوية
فبما أنك تقول أنها ستكون أنها أسهل بتغيير توضيل الأقطاب، فهذا بالتأكيد سيكون أفضل من الحلول الميكانيكية أو الإلكترونية

بارك الله فيك، وأعانك على إفادة الآخرين


----------



## ali hedi (3 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا اخ سيف الله إسلام على الافادة وفقك الله


----------



## Future City (3 أكتوبر 2010)

إجابه وافيه وكافيه من الأعضاء ماقصروا أبد .


----------

